# Medical Check up



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there
I have bit confused about the Medical. Today when i contacted the hospital they said that i need HAP ID inorder to make the appointment.i have'nt got CO assinged yet.can anyone please share your experience how it possible to do medical without HAP ID?Or should i wait until CO notification?

Regards
Jamshi


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Jamshi -

This is a new policy they've recently implemented - you'll need to wait until your CO is assigned - they will then issue you a HAP ID at the time they request you take your medical exams.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Jamshi -
> 
> This is a new policy they've recently implemented - you'll need to wait until your CO is assigned - they will then issue you a HAP ID at the time they request you take your medical exams.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark.but i have seen lots of forum where people take medical before CO assigned.when did start this new rule?

Regards
Jamshad


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Jamshi - It's very dependent on the country you live in - at least, it was until July 1. Lots of things changed July 1, so I'm not sure if Mark is referring to a new policy that began then. 

Before, applicants in certain countries (for example, the US) could get their medicals done and submit them with their application. But as time went by, fewer and fewer embassies allowed this for the simple reason that processing times were getting so long that applicants' medical checks were expiring before their visas were granted. So now, it's standard for the majority of embassies to say "wait until we as you for them." Unless Mark knows something I don't (which is very, very possible!) and there's a new policy in place that makes all applicants from all countries wait until asked. Mark?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

It depends on the visa type and the country, and whether you've lodged your application yet. In many cases it is possible to get a health exam before you've lodged a visa application, however it depends on the type of visa as well. This all was recently changed with the introduction of "My Health Declarations" and the eMedical system. See details here:

My Health Declarations

The standardizing on requiring a HAP ID was part of the new system, which eliminated some of the flexibility that applicants used to have. But once you've lodged a visa application DIAC recommends that you do not use the MyHealthDeclarations and instead wait to be notified - again, see the link above for more on this in the "Who should use My Health Declarations", etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow... that adds a whole new level to the confusion. Time to do some reading up! Thanks, Mark!


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> It depends on the visa type and the country, and whether you've lodged your application yet. In many cases it is possible to get a health exam before you've lodged a visa application, however it depends on the type of visa as well. This all was recently changed with the introduction of "My Health Declarations" and the eMedical system. See details here:
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

We have lodged our VISA application in 189 subclass , after going through forum got to know that it is good to have MEDS and PCC done saves time before CO is assigned. Also, the ecom portal gave us a link to do the health exam and provided link to create HAP ID etc. so we went ahead and did it last week. Based on above discussion in this thread , I wanted to know whether I did a mistake by doing early MEDS before CO assignment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I think you're OK - the main reason for not doing the health before you're asked for it is in situations like partner visas where it may take over a year to process. As long as they can match up the health check results with your visa application and the health results don't become outdated (>1 yr old) by the time a decision is made, you're good.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 28, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> I think you're OK - the main reason for not doing the health before you're asked for it is in situations like partner visas where it may take over a year to process. As long as they can match up the health check results with your visa application and the health results don't become outdated (>1 yr old) by the time a decision is made, you're good.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


Thanks Mark!!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Jamshi -
> 
> This is a new policy they've recently implemented - you'll need to wait until your CO is assigned - they will then issue you a HAP ID at the time they request you take your medical exams.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark

Today when I click the link " Organise your Medical" its lead me to the medical history Page.once i fill and submit this page i got Referal Letter along with HAP ID. Is there any problem if i gohead medical without CO notification? I have lodged 190WA .Thanks

Regards
Jamshi


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Jamshi -

Sorry but I don't know enough about your case to give you any specific advise. The guidelines on the MyHealth portal say that people who have already lodged their application should not use the portal, however things are still new with the portal so it's not yet clear exactly what would happen if you proceeded.

Sorry I don't have a more definite answer!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

On the immi website, they say this about it:
"Who should not use My Health Declarations?
-the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process."

I'm gonna apply for a partner visa onshore, and I want to provide the medical tests with my application, I'm aware of the chance they expire before the application is processed, it's a choice, but can I still do it with this new My Health Requirements or it's simply not available?


----------



## Jamshi (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Jamshi -
> 
> Sorry but I don't know enough about your case to give you any specific advise. The guidelines on the MyHealth portal say that people who have already lodged their application should not use the portal, however things are still new with the portal so it's not yet clear exactly what would happen if you proceeded.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark for your reply.finally CO requested me to do Medical.
Hope everything will be OK.Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds good - sometimes case officers want/need to have control over when the medical check is done to manage the processing time to make sure that the medical check does not become outdated.

Best of luck with your application!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## ori (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi jamshi

I have the same problem with my HAP ID but I can't even find the link "organize your health examination"
I'm supposed to live next week, can you please help me.
Thank you


----------



## itishreee (May 2, 2014)

hello everybody,please help.

I submitted my partner visa application online last week and am in the process of uploading documents. Today on the immiaccount page where i upload docs, i saw this written --
Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise your health examinations
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
I dont know if this was always there on the page and I missed it or if it just came up today??Does it mean I should do my medicals soon or should I wait for a CO to ask for them?
Another thing---the emedical questionnaire asks " have you, at work/home. been in close contact with people with Tuberculosis " well I am a Doctor and have been in close contact with them. So should i just write yes for that ( just scared about the outcome)?
so confused.... please help guys.
thank u so much...


----------

